# Dazza New Member



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all, New member sill waiting my members pack......! Not had the TT long, 180 in silver, she slooking cool, just taken the RS4 Alloys off & replaced with A8 alloys apart from that shes totally standard. Loads of history, most of the problem faults done i.e. dash pod, timing belt & anti roll bar bushes. Anybody popin along to Bluewater on the 29th July....?
Dazza


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  are you coming to Donnington at the weekend :?:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Can,t make donington will be on holiday.......! Sorry guys..!

Dazza


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dazza66 said:


> Can,t make donington will be on holiday.......! Sorry guys..!
> 
> Dazza


There is always next year


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh Yes for sure.......! Gonna go to BlueH2O & meet some guys & dolls on the 29th July............ And ACE CAFE Later the following month.....!


----------

